# westside lowriders picnic july 13 2013



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

All other info and flyer will be posted up soon.


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

Can't wait


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

Hurry the fuck up with the info so that I can get my hotel... lol


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

:yes:


R00STER said:


> Hurry the fuck up with the info so that I can get my hotel... lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

I'm trying lol. And yes I'm going to call u back. I'm waiting on hotel info


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

Going to be a blast


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

As always


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

I got a truck to pull my car now I just need a trail or so I can make it for our first time


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

I'm selling my enclosed trailer


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Pinky Bitches said:


> I'm trying lol. And yes I'm going to call u back. I'm waiting on hotel info


:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

July 13

... FOP Lodge in Joyce Park 180 Joe Nuxhall Way Hamilton, Ohio 45014 Admission $5 a car

Picnic time 10am-6pm Complementary food and drink from 11:30am-3:00pm or untill supplies last.
Car hop @2pm
Music by dj red
Host hotel Courtyard by the Marriot 1 Riverfront Plaza 
513-896-6200
Rooms are $99 if reserved by June 21


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

With ever 5 $ car admission you will also receive a free lapdance from Randy while supplies last.lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

July 13

... FOP Lodge in Joyce Park 180 Joe Nuxhall Way Hamilton, Ohio 45014 Admission $5 a car

Picnic time 10am-6pm Complementary food and drink from 11:30am-3:00pm or untill supplies last.
Car hop @2pm
Music by dj red
Host hotel Courtyard by the Marriot 1 Riverfront Plaza 
513-896-6200
Rooms are $99 if reserved by June 21


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Get them rooms reserved people ,they go quick


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Budget Inn for us  nothing like crack heads and prostitutes to make us feel right at home :roflmao:


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

stinking lincoln said:


> Budget Inn for us  nothing like crack heads and prostitutes to make us feel right at home :roflmao:


Ha ha. Gotta love it right


----------



## motecarlosean (Oct 29, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

:shh:


matdogg said:


> With ever 5 $ car admission you will also receive a free lapdance from Randy while supplies last.lol


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

Ttt ready for weather to break


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

JUST RESERVED A SPOT AT THE COURTYARD MARRIOTT,SEE YOU RIDERS SOON.:thumbsup:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

stinking lincoln said:


> Budget Inn for us  nothing like crack heads and prostitutes to make us feel right at home :roflmao:


YEP WHERES THE CLOSEST SKANKHOTELS ATTATCHED TO STRIPCLUBS LIKE UP IN THA DEE.. ITLL BE MY FIRST TIME SO IMA NEED SOME BRAWDS TO FINGERBANG AND PLAY CHESS WITH WHILE POUNDING 40S OF OLDE E~ AFTER THE SHOW/BAR/AFTERHRS.......


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

flaked85 said:


> JUST RESERVED A SPOT AT THE COURTYARD MARRIOTT,SEE YOU RIDERS SOON.:thumbsup:


COME PICKOUT A HOOD ON YOUR WAY DOWN...


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## noponies1965 (Nov 4, 2008)

just booked my room at the Marriott see you on the 13th


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

flaked85 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Should be a good one as usual


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

To the top hurry up I've got Cabin fever


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Yep yep


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

Is it time yet


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Getting closer


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

Book them hotels people get it out the way so your not scrambling to find place to stay for 1 of the coolest picnics in the Midwest


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)




----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

too duh top


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

To the top


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

Layitlow is dead 
To the top for a great picnic


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Yep


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Where is this taking place at????


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Its in Hamilton Ohio just outside of Cincinnati


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

TTT


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

To the top fools.


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

TTT SouthSide Cruisers will be there ! Can't wait!


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

flaked85 said:


>



MAN ITS BEEN A WHILE SINCE I'VE MADE IT UP THERE, ITS ALWAYS A GOOD TIME, MAYBE I'LL TRY TO BRING MY NEW RIDE UP THERE :x:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

AYO!


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

TTT


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Mideast said:


> TTT SouthSide Cruisers will be there ! Can't wait!


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

Gonna be a good time


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

Ain't far away month away


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

leggo!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

WE'RE LOOKIN FORWRD TO THIS ONE FO SHO:h5:


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

Any ky riders heading up for the show?


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

KingsWood said:


> Any ky riders heading up for the show?


Supposed to be a whole lot of them


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

yes sir!!!!!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

KingsWood said:


> Any ky riders heading up for the show?


A buncch of us are going up thursday to go to the race track with some of the westside guys if it done rain


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

You racing the bike :wow:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

I think they quit doing the Thursday race thing


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

They do it @ Kill Kare speedway. It's north of dayton. But from what i understand it hasnt caught on as big as it was at Edgewater....


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Word


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

TTT...


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Don't think were gona be able to have a payout for the hop. Were way short on funds this year so it's not looking good ,my apologies


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:run:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

it official!!! room booked see you homies next week


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

If i get my trans back i b there. Allways a good time


----------



## Lowriderstyle-surprise (May 6, 2013)

TTT! PINKY, COME HOP IN AZ AT OUR SHOW NOV 16. LOWRIDER STYLE SURPRISE AZ CAR CLUB. IN LOVING MEMORY CAR SHOW AND CRUISE. CASH PRIZE ON THE HOP. ITS HERE ON LAY IT LOW. CHECK IT OUT.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Don't think were gona be able to have a payout for the hop. Were way short on funds this year so it's not looking good ,my apologies



Man you guys supply enough food to feed an army, no need for an apology!


----------



## 513ryder (Jan 9, 2004)

TTT:ninja:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

TONY MONTANA said:


> it official!!! room booked see you homies next week


:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Weather for this weekend looks clear :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Looks like all the top hoppers from the Midwest will be here to rep there city


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Looks like all the top hoppers from the Midwest will be here to rep there city


That's what we like to hear


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

Morning bump


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

3 more days ..


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

Going to be a good time like always


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Yo for the guys coming in on Friday we will be cruising ,,meet you at the host hotel around 6:30 and also be cruising a bit Saturday night also


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

Times ticking not long at all Dam can't wait


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

I heard the hottest hoppers in Midwest are gonna be here


----------



## dcntone (Oct 16, 2012)

st clair finest...will be in the house:biggrin:


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

ILL C YALL SATURDAY


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

dcntone said:


> st clair finest...will be in the house:biggrin:



:h5:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

1sexytre said:


> I heard the hottest hoppers in Midwest are gonna be here


Well pinky's gona be there of course lol


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

We likez to party!!!!!


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

dlinehustler said:


> We likez to party!!!!!


:werd:


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

Today is the day. Going to be a blast


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

Thank you fellow riders for coming out to our picnic. I hope everyone had a great time. I am already looking forward to nexts years picnic.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

it was a good day as always.


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

Post pics


----------



## AlwyzSumthin (Nov 16, 2006)

I had a great time today, thanks again Westside for putting on a good show and great atmosphere. Looking forward to next year. :thumbsup:


----------



## 7231981 (Feb 25, 2008)

First time making it an had a great time best picnic I've been to with great people all across the board thanks for great show


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

Great time as usual thx for the show


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

Pics


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks to everyone who came out and supported! Had a great turn out. Next year is our 20 year, so we gonna try to make it extra next year!!! Thanks again to everyone!!!


----------



## Drew513Ryder (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## Drew513Ryder (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## Drew513Ryder (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Thanks everyone for your continued support for our picnic every year... Next years should be the best one yet... 20 Years is a lot to celebrate....


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

The picnic was great ,thank u everyone for making this an awesome time


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

Can we do it a different weekend from good guys I really wanted to come


----------



## smokinsrt (Jan 27, 2012)

Another great picnic and great turnout with some awesome cars and people.


----------



## Drew513Ryder (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

Nice pics


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

KandyKutty said:


> Can we do it a different weekend from good guys I really wanted to come


Sound like you need to get your priorities straight. Lol


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

matdogg said:


> Sound like you need to get your priorities straight. Lol


X2


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

THANX FOR PUTTING ON A GREAT EVENT WESTSIDE LOWRIDERS,WE WILL BE BACK FOR SURE NEXT YEAR.THIS PICNIC IS A MUST ATTEND EVEN AFTER DRIVING 10 HOURS 1 WAY.:h5:I HAVE ALOT OT PICS TO STILL UPLOAD AND POST.STAY TUNED


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

big thank you goes out to all the WESTSIDE crew, cant wait till next year.


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

granpa said:


> big thank you goes out to all the WESTSIDE crew, cant wait till next year.


Thanks for coming Pat hope you have speedy recovery bro and we look forward to seeing you and the lac next year


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

WESTSIDE YOU GUYS AREA CRAZY FUN! SEE YOU IN VEGAS!!!


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

Anyone have pics of my fleetwood


----------



## Drew513Ryder (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

Drew513Ryder said:


>


Thanks man


----------



## dcntone (Oct 16, 2012)

anybody got a picture or video of the red rag 64 hopping? :dunno:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

dcntone said:


> anybody got a picture or video of the red rag 64 hopping? :dunno:


Your shit stole the show to me homie. So clean and smooth sounding.


----------



## dcntone (Oct 16, 2012)

OGJordan said:


> Your shit stole the show to me homie. So clean and smooth sounding.


thanks bro:thumbsup:... wish I could see video or pic


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

PICS FROM THE 2013 WESTSIDE PICNIC

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/34-car-clubs/8854-westside-lowriders-cc-1317.html


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

ill tell you that this car got me super heavy in to wanting to hop and be clean it was at cruisefest 12 years ago clean as hell and doin inches im glad to see it back out there


dcntone said:


> thanks bro:thumbsup:... wish I could see video or pic


----------



## dcntone (Oct 16, 2012)

KandyKutty said:


> ill tell you that this car got me super heavy in to wanting to hop and be clean it was at cruisefest 12 years ago clean as hell and doin inches im glad to see it back out there


thanks for the compliment bro...u been around a long time if u remember that show!:thumbsup:


----------



## smokinsrt (Jan 27, 2012)

Here's pinky on Main Street hopping his 64 Impala. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuB2KZwDCuI


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

dcntone said:


> anybody got a picture or video of the red rag 64 hopping? :dunno:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

smokinsrt said:


> Here's pinky on Main Street hopping his 64 Impala. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuB2KZwDCuI


Soon as I started the light turned red lol or I woukdnt have stopped


----------



## dcntone (Oct 16, 2012)

who got video of the hop pinky? :wave:


----------



## smokinsrt (Jan 27, 2012)

Wish we would have got video of the monte 3 wheeling down Main.


----------

